# Good or bad for magic "heavy" WoC army?



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey ladies and gents, I've been away from Fantasy for a LONG time and have been wanting to get backin the game so I recently picked up the new WoC army book. My group usually likes to play games around the 2,000pt level so I've been trying to come up with a good list. I would really like to go mostly magic in the way of three lvl 2 CSorcerers with plenty of items and maybe an EHero for muscle. First off would this be effective enough for magic and if so which mark would be better: MoT for +1 to cast goodness or MoN for Magnificent Buboes sniping?


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Ssoo I know I'm not popular on the forums but nobody has any imput on magic in a Warriors of Chaos army?


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

if you're going magic, I'd go all out....with a level 4 and 3 level 2's and pack some bound spells as well.
mot iscrazy awesome, if ya go that path I'd suggest doing a demon prince, with some fun gifts and watch him blow everything to bits.
I honestly LOVE going all out with nurgle magic, and can't help but snort evilly as rot glorious rot goes off and eats everything. the no armour saves from nurgle magic is WOOHOO!


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Chaos magic is decent but it isn't great. The issue is if you fight an op with a magic heavy list you're always going to be in for an uphill fight as he will have an advantage, chaos excel in melee and the rest of their abilities are more so support for that.


----------



## Madshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

Make sure you bring along the infernal puppet. With 4 wizards nocking about the chances of you rolling a miscast at some point is going to be massive, and if you get a result that harms your other wizards then you will be doomed. Also its always nice to have when enemies mess up their spells.


----------

